# Cleavage



## reveal (Jul 7, 2005)

http://www.aetv.com/tv/shows/cleavage/

Did anyone watch this last night on A&E? I TIVOed it but haven't watched it yet. It looks interesting but since Carmen Electra narrates it, I'm not sure if I should even watch it.



> Smart, sexy, and fun, this presentation will survey mankind's fascination with woman's breasts. For hundreds of years, women have been covering their bodies in such a way so as to uplift and augment their breasts. No other part of the body is endowed with such mystique. The program takes viewers on an uplifting journey to the most eye-catching destination on earth, the space between a woman's breasts. Cleavage fascinates everyone from adolescent boys to elderly sugar daddies. Cleavage makes movie stars, enriches surgeons, tempts politicians, and dominates fashion. Entertaining and amusing, this special looks at the devices that create cleavage and the advertising that sell them.


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2005)

I watched a little of it and it was boring and uninteresting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2005)

Didn't get the chance to see it. Will it be on again anytime soon?


----------



## devilbat (Jul 7, 2005)

> I watched a little of it and it was boring and uninteresting.




My wife and I watched parts of it.  Crothian is right, but damn, once and a while there was some nice scenery.


----------



## reveal (Jul 7, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Didn't get the chance to see it. Will it be on again anytime soon?




It doesn't look like it. 

http://www.aetv.com/global/listings/series_showcase.jsp?EGrpType=Series&Id=225733&NetwCode=AEN


----------



## Crothian (Jul 7, 2005)

devilbat said:
			
		

> My wife and I watched parts of it.  Crothian is right, but damn, once and a while there was some nice scenery.




Ya, but I can turn on any of my thousand cable stations and see nice scenery if I want to.  Or the internet or any of a lot of other places.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It doesn't look like it.
> 
> http://www.aetv.com/global/listings/series_showcase.jsp?EGrpType=Series&Id=225733&NetwCode=AEN



Nuts.


----------



## reveal (Jul 7, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nuts.




That's a different show. It's on next Tuesday.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> That's a different show. It's on next Tuesday.



Iron Chef?


----------



## BOZ (Jul 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I watched a little of it and it was boring and uninteresting.




man!  what do they have to do to make cleavage boring and uninteresting?


----------



## reveal (Jul 7, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> man!  what do they have to do to make cleavage boring and uninteresting?




Use this on it: http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/CrackSpackle.wmv


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 7, 2005)

So one of my favorite subjects in the world is finally a thread on EN World and all we're doing is talking about a show on A&E?

*shakes head*


----------



## reveal (Jul 7, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> So one of my favorite subjects in the world is finally a thread on EN World and all we're doing is talking about a show on A&E?
> 
> *shakes head*




We don't get out much...


----------



## Len (Jul 7, 2005)

Shouldn't this thread be in the Rules forum?

Edit: Sorry, wrong kind of cleavage.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We don't get out much...




I was hoping for some booth babe pictures or something...


----------



## reveal (Jul 7, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> I was hoping for some booth babe pictures or something...




Sorry, I'm not done with those yet.

Wait a minute, was that out loud?


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jul 7, 2005)

The History of cleavage is show in the History Channel ever now and then and is interesting too.


----------



## Chiaroscuro23 (Jul 7, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I watched a little of it and it was boring and uninteresting.




So it didn't titillate you, then?


----------



## sniffles (Jul 7, 2005)

I think they need to change the name of the network from Arts & Entertainment to Fluff & More Fluff.  Although I suppose for some people watching Carmen Electra is entertainment.


----------



## devilbat (Jul 8, 2005)

> Ya, but I can turn on any of my thousand cable stations and see nice scenery if I want to. Or the internet or any of a lot of other places.




Sure, but not with your wife and seven year old in the same room.

Oh no  .  I think I know what comes next.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

How did I let this thread go unexplored for 7 hours?  

I’m a disgrace to sailors all over the world…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Although I suppose for some people watching Carmen Electra is entertainment.




Not really… She _narrated_ and wasn’t on the screen for an hour straight.


----------



## James Heard (Jul 8, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> Although I suppose for some people watching Carmen Electra is entertainment.



Is Carmen Electra entertaining some other way?


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 8, 2005)

> Originally Posted by Frukathka
> Nuts.






			
				reveal said:
			
		

> That's a different show. It's on next Tuesday.




ROFLMAO


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 8, 2005)

Chiaroscuro23 said:
			
		

> So it didn't titillate you, then?




I don't think oozes get "titilated"...   

They tend to "jiggle" too much when agitated.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> I don't think oozes get "titilated"...
> 
> They tend to "jiggle" too much when agitated.



He's probably bemoaning the unfair employment of silicone oozes unfairly imprisoned in the rich and famous.


----------



## Wycen (Jul 8, 2005)

My boss, who is crazy, wanted us all to watch the finale of 'Dancing with the Stars' last night.  Needless to say I watched about 5 minutes and couldn't take it anymore, so I started flipping and when the cable guide said, "Cleavage", my interest peaked.  I flipped it on and though I didn't recognize Carmen's perky voice, I did watch most of it.

Most of it was commentary by women.  Perhaps the most mammarable moment was the buxom burlesque dancer shaking and pouring a martini.  Or, it could have been the wenches claiming that their corsets would allow you to eat a meal, or at least a few appetizers off the surface area.

Or you could just watch to stay abreast of all the changes regarding cleavage throughout history.  The Romans apparently actually thought it was too much to see the top bare.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> He's probably bemoaning the unfair employment of silicone oozes unfairly imprisoned in the rich and famous.




Actually they've been using Saline oozes for the last 13 year.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Actually they've been using Saline oozes for the last 13 year.



I think they're both related though.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> I think they're both related though.




Agreed but I think all oozes are.


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Agreed but I think all oozes are.



Inbreeding.  That explains a lot.


----------



## megamania (Jul 8, 2005)

oh    my    goodness      well I had to work.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 8, 2005)

Wycen said:
			
		

> mammarable




interesting "typo".


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 8, 2005)

Why is it that all of the interesting shows that I may want to watch are on cable and I don't freakin have it?!?!?!


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Why is it that all of the interesting shows that I may want to watch are on cable and I don't freakin have it?!?!?!



Then how do you get the good nudity shows?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 8, 2005)

I don't which is part of the problem!


----------



## Bront (Jul 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't which is part of the problem!



You have only yourself to blame then.  Get cable.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 8, 2005)

I hate it when people make good points.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't which is part of the problem!



Ya know… There’s more to the internet that ENworld...


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 8, 2005)

Bront said:
			
		

> Then how do you get the good nudity shows?



Internet.  Or rent them.  Oddly enough, there's a chain here called "Family Video" that appears to have substantial Adult selection.  There's something for the whole family there... :\


----------



## reveal (Jul 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Internet.  Or rent them.  Oddly enough, there's a chain here called "Family Video" that appears to have substantial Adult selection.  There's something for the whole family there... :\




My wife and I watched A Dirty Shame the other night. Pretty funny. I learned a few things about sexuality. It, too, had something for the whole family.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jul 8, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There's something for the whole family there... :\



  To funny.


----------



## Ashwyn (Jul 8, 2005)

What's with the hate-on for Carmen Electra?


----------



## Crothian (Jul 8, 2005)

Ashwyn said:
			
		

> What's with the hate-on for Carmen Electra?




she ruined Baywatch.....


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 8, 2005)

Greatest thread title - ever.

I was going to try to GIS "cleavage" but I doubt that'd be safe for work.

Ah, what the hell.

GIS for "cleavage"








Hubba, hubba, hubba!


----------



## reveal (Jul 8, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

> Greatest thread title - ever.
> 
> I was going to try to GIS "cleavage" but I doubt that'd be safe for work.
> 
> ...




I'd like to depolarize her axon, IYKWIMAITYD.


----------



## fett527 (Jul 8, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> she ruined Baywatch.....





I'll always wonder whether or not I actually unknowingly saw her dance at the shows at Kings Island back in the day!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2005)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> The History of cleavage is show in the History Channel ever now and then and is interesting too.



What? No documentary on big, jiggling butts?


----------



## reveal (Jul 9, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> What? No documentary on big, jiggling butts?




We can watch MTV for that.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We don't get out much...




"I rarely get out. What preening empires have risen only to then fall beyond the Jhag Odhan? Pomposity choking on dust, these are cycles unending among short-lived creatures. I do not grieve for my own ignorance. Why should I? Not knowing what I have missed means [...]

Here, cook some more, Karsa Orlong, and drink more wine - you see the carafe never empties. Clever isn't it? Now where was I?"

"You rarely get out."

"Indeed. What preening empires have risen only to then fall beyond the Jhag Odhan? Pomposity choking ..."


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2005)

Just for the record, not only did I watch it the other night (there WAS some interesting scenery), I had seen it before.

A&E airs it a couple of times a year.  I think it originally aired in 2002.


----------



## the Jester (Jul 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Did anyone watch this last night on A&E? I TIVOed it but haven't watched it yet. It looks interesting but since Carmen Electra narrates it, I'm not sure if I should even watch it.




Yer right.  Shoulda been Leonard Nimoy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 9, 2005)

the Jester said:
			
		

> Yer right.  Shoulda been Leonard Nimoy.



Or Jonathan Frakes. I know he has plenty or experience.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 9, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We can watch MTV for that.



I mean a boring documentary on butts and why men adore them.


----------



## reveal (Jul 9, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I mean a boring documentary on butts and why men adore them.




We all know the answer. Sir Mix-a-Lot already told us a long time ago.

_I like big butts and I cannot lie..._


----------



## megamania (Jul 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We all know the answer. Sir Mix-a-Lot already told us a long time ago.
> 
> _I like big butts and I cannot lie..._




lol


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> I mean a boring documentary on butts and why men adore them.




"I like big butts..." Sir Mixalot ("Baby Got Back")   


Funny song.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We all know the answer. Sir Mix-a-Lot already told us a long time ago.
> 
> _I like big butts and I cannot lie..._





Dammit. Beat me to it. ::grumble::

 

"Great" minds think alike....


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 10, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> We all know the answer. Sir Mix-a-Lot already told us a long time ago.
> 
> _I like big butts and I cannot lie..._




http://www.livejournal.com/users/quislibet/164084.html


----------



## Aeson (Jul 10, 2005)

sniffles said:
			
		

> I think they need to change the name of the network from Arts & Entertainment to Fluff & More Fluff.  Although I suppose for some people watching Carmen Electra is entertainment.



A&E has not had much art or entertainment of late.


----------



## Aeson (Jul 10, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> What? No documentary on big, jiggling butts?



Yuck. I like em nice and firm.


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 10, 2005)

Aeson said:
			
		

> Yuck. I like em nice and firm.



Like men's?


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Like men's?



not hardly.


----------



## Remathilis (Jul 11, 2005)




----------



## DaveMage (Jul 11, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

>




That's what I'm saying!


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's what I'm saying!



Your gamers use your imagination.


----------



## reveal (Jul 11, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> That's what I'm saying!




I think you can find plenty of pics of cleavage on the Interweb. No need to come here for that.


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 11, 2005)

Remathilis said:
			
		

>


----------



## reveal (Jul 11, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

>




I refer you to my earlier post: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2390028&postcount=11


----------



## Aeson (Jul 11, 2005)

That is not what we need to see.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think you can find plenty of pics of cleavage on the Interweb. No need to come here for that.




Yes, but since it's an RPG site, booth babes might be appropriate....    

der_kluge: That's not cleavage!  No thread tangents!


----------



## der_kluge (Jul 11, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Yes, but since it's an RPG site, booth babes might be appropriate....
> 
> der_kluge: That's not cleavage!  No thread tangents!





GIS for "Booth babe"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Like men's?




It's the rare man who *does* have a butt.


----------



## reveal (Jul 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's the rare man who *does* have a butt.




I used to have a nice butt. Now it has this big crack in it.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I used to have a nice butt. Now it has this big crack in it.




Better go have it fixed then, it's BROKEN!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

der_kluge said:
			
		

>



Ugh. Say no to crack!


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> It's the rare man who *does* have a butt.



Tell that to the women who like firm men's butts.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Tell that to the women who like firm men's butts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 12, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Tell that to the women who like firm men's butts.





Heck, we've gotta FIND them first!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck, we've gotta FIND them first!



That would certainly be a feat!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That would certainly be a feat!




Yup. Most men have NO butt at all. Unless they're a lardball like the crackhead posted above...


----------



## reveal (Jul 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That would certainly be a feat!




I think the Spot DC would just be really high.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yup. Most men have NO butt at all. Unless they're a lardball like the crackhead posted above...



True. I do know that Brian Krause has a heck of an arse though!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I think the Spot DC would just be really high.



No doubt.


----------



## reveal (Jul 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> True. I do know that Brian Krause has a heck of an arse though!




My wife thinks so too.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> My wife thinks so too.



Interesting.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 12, 2005)

My wife says I have a heart shaped butt and my sister said I was voted best butt in High School (Girl's locker room poll). So it was nice to know I was appreciated, even if they wouldn't talk to me.

As for cleavage, I'm all for it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> As for cleavage, I'm all for it.



In its proper proportions of course!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> In its proper proportions of course!




Yes - DD or better.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck, we've gotta FIND them first!



I'll be at GenCon...


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> I'll be at GenCon...




Not that I will....   

... spending all my money on Dragoncon...


----------



## Ranger REG (Jul 13, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> ...and my sister said I was voted best butt in High School (Girl's locker room poll).



That must be an "eww" moment for your sister. Unless...


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Heck, we've gotta FIND them first!



I don't!


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Not that I will....
> 
> ... spending all my money on Dragoncon...




I'll get around to that one of these years. I bet there's some good cleavage there...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That must be an "eww" moment for your sister. Unless...



siiick.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I don't!



Too true!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> I'll get around to that one of these years. I bet there's some good cleavage there...



a little cleavage over here, a little cleavage over there...
...a little cleavage everywhere.

Great Cleavage feat?


----------



## ThirdWizard (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> a little cleavage over here, a little cleavage over there...
> ...a little cleavage everywhere.
> 
> Great Cleavage feat?




Does it stack with itself?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Does it stack with itself?



Sure, why not?


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2005)

ThirdWizard said:
			
		

> Does it stack with itself?




Good one!


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> I'll be at GenCon...




Dave's theme song at GenCon:

_I like Dave's butt and I cannot lie,
You other girlies can't deny..._


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 13, 2005)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> That must be an "eww" moment for your sister. Unless...




HEY!! - I was very flattered that she told me - and that she was brave enough to.  Can you imagine having to tell someone that you patently say "You're Gross!!, I hate you!, etc" to that all of your friends and other associated persons, oh BTW... 

I mean think about the most overused comedy moment in history and put a twist on it.  "_Dude, you're mom's hot!!"_  Do you kill the person and stash the body of what?  As for the  "Unless..."  Don't answer the door for a few days - I have..._Associates..._who want to have a wall-to-wall conversation with you.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Dave's theme song at GenCon:
> 
> _I like Dave's butt and I cannot lie,
> You other girlies can't deny..._



by Sir Reveal Alot.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Dave's theme song at GenCon:
> 
> _I like Dave's butt and I cannot lie,
> You other girlies can't deny..._




Ahh... the truth comes out....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ahh... the truth comes out....



    :\


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Ahh... the truth comes out....




Yup. I've been lying the whole time. I'm actually a 42-year transexual Nazi Eskimo living on food stamps in a shack in Montana. Boy do I mess Teddy.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yup. I've been lying the whole time. I'm actually a 42-year transexual Nazi Eskimo living on food stamps in a shack in Montana. Boy do I mess Teddy.



  EEK! 
<runs for cover>


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 13, 2005)

Damn! And here I thought Torm was the freaky one here....! YIKES!


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Damn! And here I thought Torm was the freaky one here....! YIKES!




As Buck said in Boogie Nights: "[M]akes you wanna freaky-deaky, right?"


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> As Buck said in Boogie Nights: "[M]akes you wanna freaky-deaky, right?"





You and Torm can get "freaky-deaky" all you like...   

And never saw Boogie Nights.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Damn! And here I thought Torm was the freaky one here....! YIKES!



Agreed.
<wails like a banshee and runs away at warp nine>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> As Buck said in Boogie Nights: "[M]akes you wanna freaky-deaky, right?"



HECK NO!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You and Torm can get "freaky-deaky" all you like...



Although not here at the boards please. I think I'd lose my eyesight if that happened!   



			
				Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> And never saw Boogie Nights.



Me neither.


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Since I've got this stuck in my head, I just gotta finish it:

_I like Dave's butt and I cannot lie,
You other girlies can't deny,
That when Dave walks in with an itty-bitty gut and a damn tight bubble butt
You get wet,
Sweat,
Start shaking like a turbo Vette.

So Dave turn around,
Stick it out,
Even gay guys got to shout,
DaveStebbins' got back!_


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Since I've got this stuck in my head, I just gotta finish it:
> 
> _I like Dave's butt and I cannot lie,
> You other girlies can't deny,
> ...



Hear me scream like homer simpson.


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Hear me scream like homer simpson.




Well that's not very nice. Hopefully Dave won't be offended by you screaming like that.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Well that's not very nice. Hopefully Dave won't be offended by you screaming like that.



ROFL!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2005)

I just don't believe this thread...LORD, talk about being...naughty here . That video on the sparkling crack...uhm, thing, almost made me smash my keyboard. And now, just to add to the temptation...okay, since I will NOT imagine link the pics, you can go here. This will have to hold those over...until the next batch. Oh, one pic was removed to give peace to a certain lady...


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> I just don't believe this thread...LORD, talk about being...naughty here . That video on the sparkling crack...uhm, thing, almost made me smash my keyboard. And now, just to add to the temptation...okay, since I will NOT imagine link the pics, you can go here. This will have to hold those over...until the next batch. Oh, one pic was removed to give peace to a certain lady...





Is it wrong that I find this lady the most attractive simply because she looks most like a "real" person?


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2005)

Ahem.

Thread Title = Cleavage.

Dave Stebbins' butt, while I'm sure is interesting to some people, is not, I repeat NOT something that follows the subject header.

Disclaimer: This post should in no way be construed as an assult on the posterior of Mr. Stebbins.  Mr. Stebbins's retains all rights, both physical and electronic, to said posterior, and this reference is in no way a challenge to the copyright or trademark thereof.


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> Thread Title = Cleavage.
> 
> ...




Ahem.

Me start thread. Me derail. Me make no clarification as to which "cleavage" me refer to. Me just stupid man.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Is it wrong that I find this lady the most attractive simply because she looks most like a "real" person?



its quite reveal......ing isn't it?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Is it wrong that I find this lady the most attractive simply because she looks most like a "real" person?




No Comment...


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> its quite reveal......ing isn't it?




I'm sure more than you wanted to know. 

Seriously though, when did Susan Powter just let herself go like that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I'm sure more than you wanted to know.
> 
> Seriously though, when did Susan Powter just let herself go like that?



Who knows.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> Me start thread. Me derail. Me make no clarification as to which "cleavage" me refer to.




Oh, fine!  Pull rank on me!

See if I care!

*runs away sobbing*


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Oh, fine! Pull rank on me!
> 
> See if I care!
> 
> *runs away sobbing*




There, there...no tears, no tears...here, there is a definition of cleavage from the* Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary.*

*1 a : *the quality of a crystallized substance or rock of splitting along definite planes; also : the occurrence of such splitting b : a fragment (as of a diamond) obtained by splitting
*2 :* the action of cleaving : the state of being cleft
*3 :* the series of synchronized mitotic cell divisions of the fertilized egg that results in the formation of the blastomeres and changes the single-celled zygote into a multicellular embryo; also : one of these cell divisions
*4 :* the splitting of a molecule into simpler molecules
*5 :* the depression between a woman's breasts especially when made visible by the wearing of a low-cut dress.

Ah-HA!


----------



## reveal (Jul 13, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> There, there...no tears, no tears...here, there is a definition of cleavage from the* Merriam-Webster Online Dictionary.*
> 
> *1 a : *the quality of a crystallized substance or rock of splitting along definite planes; also : the occurrence of such splitting b : a fragment (as of a diamond) obtained by splitting
> *2 :* the action of cleaving : the state of being cleft
> ...




If I see a woman's cleavage, I'm usually not depressed. HEY-O!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 13, 2005)

Definitions 1-4 certainly make cleavage a lot less interesting...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Definitions 1-4 certainly make cleavage a lot less interesting...




LOL


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Yeah, I like #5 too.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 13, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Although not here at the boards please. I think I'd lose my eyesight if that happened!
> 
> 
> Me neither.




Depends on if he's still going on about Joshua and women's undergarments....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 13, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Ahem.
> 
> Thread Title = Cleavage.
> 
> ...




Awww... you just want Dave Stebbin's butt all to yourself.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 13, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Awww... you just want Dave Stebbin's butt all to yourself.....



Thats the way I read it too.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 14, 2005)

If I had any computer savvy at all, the emoticon with the smiley bashing its head against the wall would appear in place of this post.

I am defeated.


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> If I had any computer savvy at all, the emoticon with the smiley bashing its head against the wall would appear in place of this post.
> 
> I am defeated.




My computer fu knows no master.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 14, 2005)

*bows to reveal's emoticon fu*


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 14, 2005)

Or this one: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Which I think works better, in this case...


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 14, 2005)

It's all good...


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It's all good...




Awwww yeaaaaaahhhhhhh.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Or this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite!


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Quite!




Y'all just jealous cuz I got rhymin' skillz.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Y'all just jealous cuz I got rhymin' skillz.



Yup! All hail Reveal, Lord and Master of Emoticons!


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Yup! All hail Reveal, Lord and Master of Emoticons!




Don't be hatin'.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Don't be hatin'.



I'm not hatin', I'm hailin'!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Y'all just jealous cuz I got rhymin' skillz.




You're just a homeboy with some frillz....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> You're just a homeboy with some frillz....



Puh-Pech-Tchh
Puh-Puh-Pech-Tchh
Yo, our mad rhymin' just gives everyone the chillz!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 14, 2005)

I'm just glad I'm not sharing a hotel room with reveal at GenCon!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 14, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> I'm just glad I'm not sharing a hotel room with reveal at GenCon!




Dont' forget DaveMage as well....   

Even the sheep are frightened!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Even the sheep are frightened!



ROFFLOMP!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Although not here at the boards please. I think I'd lose my eyesight if that happened!



Soul bleach anyone?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Soul bleach anyone?



You'd need 6 gallons jst for it to start to work!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 14, 2005)

*pulls out her boxed storage of soul bleach and begins a donation line*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *pulls out her boxed storage of soul bleach and begins a donation line*



Rallies behind his patron deity with more soul bleach, a bucket in each hand.


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Soul bleach anyone?




It's like drinking Drano. Sure, it'll clean you out. But it'll leave you hollow inside.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's like drinking Drano. Sure, it'll clean you out. But it'll leave you hollow inside.



Sounds like Hermes (from Futurama) Caribbean Drano. We'd be lucky if we have any bones left.


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Sounds like Hermes (from Futurama) Caribbean Drano.




It's from "The Naked Gun."


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's like drinking Drano. Sure, it'll clean you out. But it'll leave you hollow inside.



Okay now that is just lovely!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> It's from "The Naked Gun."



Well, I would'nt know, I've never seen it.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Okay now that is just lovely!



Isn't it?!


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Well, I would'nt know, I've never seen it.




You're missing out. It's a hilarious movie.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You're missing out. It's a hilarious movie.



I'll have to rent the DVD sooner or later. Probably more sooner than later.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Jul 14, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> You're missing out. It's a hilarious movie.



 I concur with that statement.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 14, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I concur with that statement.



I'll try to get my hands on it this weekend.


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 14, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Dont' forget DaveMage as well....
> 
> Even the sheep are frightened!




Hey, you leave my sh--, er, THE sheep, out of this!


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> Hey, you leave my sh--, er, THE sheep, out of this!




A guy walks into a bar in an old Western town. He siddles up to the bar and everyone is staring at him.

"Say, friend," the guys asks the bartender. "Would you happen to know if there are any women in this town?"

The bartender stares at him for a second and just says, "There ain't none."

The stranger frowns, "So what does a guy do on a lonely Saturday night around here?"

"See that meadow out there?" says the bartender, pointing out the door. "You take one of them sheep on a date. We all do it."

The stranger looks out the door and sees a bunch of sheep frolicking in the meadow. "Are you sure about that?" he asks the bartender.

"Yup. T'ain't nothing to be ashamed of."

So the stranger leaves. He goes to his home to think it over and decides that, if everyone else does it, he'll do it too. So come Saturday night, he dresses in his finest outfit and goes to the meadow. He picks out the "prettiest" sheep, dresses her in stockings and heels, and dabs a little bit of makeup on her face. He then proceeds to take her to the bar.

When he walks in, the entire bar turns around to see who entered and stops. Guys stop playing cards, the piano player stop playing, everyone stops talking, and the bartender stops serving drinks.

The guy who brought in the ship is shocked and yells, "You said this was okay! What are y'all looking at?!"

"Well, it is ok, mister," says the bartender. "We just didn't know you was datin' the sherrif's girl."


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 14, 2005)

I do believe this thread has officially de-railed, rolled over the cliff, down the valley, through the river...


----------



## reveal (Jul 14, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I do believe this thread has officially de-railed, rolled over the cliff, down the valley, through the river...




Yeah! We're almost to Grandma's house!


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 14, 2005)

It started with such promise too....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 15, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I do believe this thread has officially de-railed, rolled over the cliff, down the valley, through the river...




What else is new around here....   

Thread derailing is our biz!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Jul 15, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It started with such promise too....




Every thread starts with "such promise too"... Then we find it!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Yeah! We're almost to Grandma's house!



I passed Grandma's hous on the highway last night!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2005)

DaveMage said:
			
		

> It started with such promise too....



A Promise of Power?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> What else is new around here....
> 
> Thread derailing is our biz!



And we bin gittin bizzy!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Every thread starts with "such promise too"... Then we find it!



 Its the mad notes.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 15, 2005)

So this Australian ventriloquist is vacationing in New Zealand and sees a farmer standing at his fence and decides to have some fun. He walks over and starts talking with the farmer and then asks if the farmer minds if he talks with his dog.

"Dog can't talk, you idiot!"

So the ventriloquist asks the dog how he's doing and throws his voice so the dog replies that he's doing just fine. Gets plenty of food, a nice soft blanket to sleep on and some table scraps now and then. 

The farmer's jaw is hanging open in amazement as the Australian asks if he can talk to the farmer's horse. He asks the horse how things are going and throws his voice so the horse replies that things are going OK. Doesn't have to work too hard and doesn't get ridden too hard too often, so he can't complain.

The farmer looks like he could be pushed over with a feather. The ventriloquist spots a sheep in the meadow and asks if he can talk with that animal.

"No!" shouts the farmer looking aghast, "The Sheep's a liar!"


----------



## DaveMage (Jul 15, 2005)

*insert clapping emoticon here*

 Good one!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Jul 15, 2005)

Ah Australia and New Zealand - Where the men are men, the women are men and the sheep run for thier little fuzzy lives in terror...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 15, 2005)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Ah Australia and New Zealand - Where the men are men, the women are men and the sheep run for thier little fuzzy lives in terror...



Stampede!


----------

